
Why Childhood Memories Disappear - alexandrerond
http://theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/07/why-childhood-memories-disappear/397502/?single_page=true
======
wahern

      "He had forgotten having seen the photograph before but had
      remembered what it depicted, and the latter over time became
      its own memory."
    

Not only do I dislike taking photos when traveling, but I especially dislike
_looking_ at photos of my travels. I realized long ago that memories of the
photo can become conflated with and displace my actual memory of the event.
I'd rather a fuzzy memory that's all my own over a detailed memory of a photo.

This has resulted in tension with my wife and others, though I try to keep my
preferences to myself as much as possible. I realize most people either just
don't understand the distinction, or maybe just don't care as much as I do.
But to me, memory is a very significant aspect of "me" (in myriad dimensions--
physical, emotional, w'ever), and it's downright horrifying knowing how
fragile and malleable it is. And it's malleable to both external and
_internal_ influences, which means just thinking about a memory can change it.
Nonetheless, in my experience the photo effect is extremely strong and it's
far easier to just avert my eyes than risk corrupting a cherished memory so
thoroughly.

